# Bottled Supply for Gas Cooker



## Peeete (1 Dec 2008)

I am looking at the options for Gas cookers in a house with no piped gas.

Do all gas cookers have the capacity to be run from bottled gas or is there a difference.

Any advice would be appreciated, particularly on "Is gas just gas?" (or are there different types - depending on cooker, etc.)


----------



## MaryBe (1 Dec 2008)

We have a rangemaster 110 Leisure and it's run by bottled gas.  We buy a 47kg (big cylinder) approx every 18 months - last bottle cost roughly 94 euro.  We find it very cheap to run - 2 ovens, grill and 4 burners. (Gridle is electric) It's used every day.  I would imagine it's a different connection that can be got for bottled or natural.


----------



## Peeete (1 Dec 2008)

Are both ovens and the burners gas powered?


----------



## MaryBe (1 Dec 2008)

Peeete said:


> Are both ovens and the burners gas powered?


 
I assume you are asking me!! Yes both ovens and burners are gas powered. The only electrical parts are the gridle and hotplate. I love my cooker.


----------



## DavyJones (1 Dec 2008)

There is a differance. LPG, (liquid petrolum gas)which is the one you are looking to get and natural gas. LPG comes into applaince at a higher pressure (37mb) and natural gas slower at about 20/21mb.

The two gases also have different properties. for example LPG is denser than air and natural gas is lighter. Anyhow enough on the gas lesson.

To answer your question, most cookers can be modified by installer, I.E reset burner pressure and change nossles on burners.
 nossles and instructions to change over come with most/all cookers as nearly all cookers start life set as natural gas. 

you can alsio specify LPG cooker from your supplier, which is probably the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Peeete (1 Dec 2008)

DavyJones said:


> There is a differance. LPG, (liquid petrolum gas)which is the one you are looking to get and natural gas. LPG comes into applaince at a higher pressure (37mb) and natural gas slower at about 20/21mb.
> 
> The two gases also have different properties. for example LPG is denser than air and natural gas is lighter. Anyhow enough on the gas lesson.
> 
> ...



Thanks Davy

Do you have any idea how much such a conversion would cost?


----------



## DavyJones (1 Dec 2008)

No more than the time it takes to do it. Nossles come with cooker. 

However I have noticed that some cooker makers just have a bag of little jets(nossles) with no markings on them. So if you have six burners, you need to swap and change until flame picture is right. very annoying and time consuming.

the good ones come with jets numbered (little numbers stamped on them) and in the instructions are a list of these numbers and each number has an allocated burner. These are the ones I like to do.


----------



## Peeete (1 Dec 2008)

DavyJones said:


> No more than the time it takes to do it. Nossles come with cooker.
> 
> However I have noticed that some cooker makers just have a bag of little jets(nossles) with no markings on them. So if you have six burners, you need to swap and change until flame picture is right. very annoying and time consuming.
> 
> the good ones come with jets numbered (little numbers stamped on them) and in the instructions are a list of these numbers and each number has an allocated burner. These are the ones I like to do.



Perfect Davy, thanks.

That makes things a lot clearer for me.

Peeete


----------

